# West Edmonton Apple Store - Lease has been signed!



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

According to ifoAppleStore:

"One of the world’s best-known brands is taking its retail initiative to the world’s largest entertainment and shopping complex: the West Edmonton Mall in Alberta (Canada). A lease has been signed for a space somewhere inside the huge 5.3 million square-foot complex which includes 800 tenants spanning the full range of American and international retailers, an aquarium, water and amusement parks, multi-screen cinema, casino and over 100 eating establishments. The city of Edmonton is about 185 miles north of Calgary, where tipsters have said another retail store is planned."

Link here


----------



## reddrag0n (Jul 19, 2006)

WEM is getting an actual authorized Apple store?
*does a jig and a dance*

I wonder what will happen to WestWorld in the west end there? Maybe they might join forces and make things better. Who knows.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I know that WestWorld store; I visit it twice a year when I'm in Edmonton. I have to think that an Apple store in WEM would have a serious impact on WestWorld, with it being so close to the mall. WestWorld is a good full-service outfit, but their prices are not low. Apple would have the better location, a much flashier store, same prices and pretty much the same range of products. Unless WestWorld changes their location or their business model, I can't see them holding their own against an Apple store.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

+1, Fox. 

Westworld has been THEeee big Mac folks for.... forever!

It'll be a shame to see them knocked down by the very company they heralded for ~20 years!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

West World has terrible access by transit, a West Edmonton Mall location would be awesome.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, what percentage of West Edmonton Mall visitors would have taken the time and effort out to go to this Westworld place??

Little if any?? There you go. 

Apple is looking for new markets for customers in a fashion setting. All three Toronto stores are in FASHION malls, targeting fashion-minded customers. A new storefront needs to meet the common criteria of having upmarket and trendy tenants such as Holt Renfrew, Pottery Barn, Williams-Sonoma, Banana Republic, H&M, Hollister, Abercrombie, Gap, Harry Rosen, Disney Store, etc…

Another thing I found is that these Toronto locations formerly had Eatons as anchor tenants and there aren’t any dollar stores as tenants either (thus attesting to the upmarket target audience).


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

westworld are jerks....sorry folks...but everytime I went there the sales staff seemed to be constipated for a least three weeks (meaning angry with the world) and wouldn't talk to you unless you wore a rolex and drove a mercedes or something....I never gave them my business unless I had too....miss going to edmonton though

I think an Apple store in WEM will do really well. The amount of traffic alone and shoppers looking at Apple's products will bring Apple good revenue.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I would not refer to WEM as a "fashion mall". It has some uptone stores, but most of its stores are the same ones you find in typical malls. The clients aren't especially trendy either, but there is nothing in Toronto (or anywhere else in Canada) to compare with WEM for shear size and number of attractions. The bottom line is that an Apple store in WEM will get large numbers of clientelle checking it out by virtue of its location alone. As far as WestWorld goes, I can't image any Mac owner in Edmonton or vicinity not going there periodically to check out their merchandise, including people who regularly go to WEM. So I stand by my statement that an Apple Store in WEM will have a big impact on WestWorld.

My experience with WestWorld was not like that of imacttheknife. I found them reasonably friendly and they never ignored me unless all the salespeople were busy with customers. And I don't wear a rollex or drive a Mercedes; nor do I dress nicely to go into their store. However, the sales people seemed more geared to talk to new buyers and people with little knowledge of computers than individuals like me who know a fair bit about what they are buying, and are shopping for price.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Customers that wouldn't normally go to Westworld will far outnumber those who do. Westworld can stand to make up the business by offering accessories, upgrades and repairs from the hundreds of new Mac owners in the area.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

First off, great news about the WEM store. That makes me very happy, considering I still have yet to see an Apple store in real life. :clap: :love2: 

Secondly, Westworld seems to have changed their tune as of late. I have been dealing with them since I bought my PPC 8100-100 tower and 21" Apple monitor from them. In those days, they were amazing when it came to service, and I believe it might have derived from the fact that they were selling far fewer items then. In the years since, their sales of computers and iPods and all related accessories have, I'm sure, increased by a lot. It seems like they don't have to fight for my business anymore because someone else will come along and buy that Mac or iPod or camera or printer anyway. It's too bad, because it's put me off as a customer. As of the last couple of years, it seems like I don't matter nearly as much as I used to there, even though I am a regular spending customer. All the power to them I suppose - their parking lot is more full than ever before. It's their business to run and would be sad to see them get hurt because of an Apple retail store. They've been Apple stalwarts in Edmonton for many, many years. 

Funny how the burgeoning Mac market changes attitudes, because on occasion, I go to Compusmart in South Edmonton Common and they now have a nicely established Apple section in the FRONT of the store and have a couple of staff members who are truly enamored with the Mac and seem to be somewhat educated on them too. Now it looks like Compusmart has taken to fighting for the Mac customer instead of shunning them into the far dusty corners of the store.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Okay, what percentage of West Edmonton Mall visitors would have taken the time and effort out to go to this Westworld place??
> 
> Little if any?? There you go.
> 
> ...


I disagree on the idea that Apple specifically targets upmarket, and trendy tenant malls. I found the Apple Store at Mall of America which is packed full of stores that aren't exactly upscale. In fact, the Apple Store is situated in a dark part of the mall, on the bottom floor, across from a dimly lit struggling franchise called "Love Sac". For those who watched a bit of reality TV over the years, it is essentially a bean bag chair store run by a young 20 something, recently hired by Richard Branson for his version of "The Apprentice".

I'm sure if there is significant foot traffic at a given mall, Apple would consider expanding.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The vast majority of Apple Stores are in suburban malls that are either in affluent areas or have fashion forward clientelle. 

Just as an exercise, try to find an Apple Store co-located with a discount store.


----------



## spence.914 (Jun 21, 2007)

So is there any estimate on when the store itself will open?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Shopping malls are always looking at ways to boost traffic in areas with little traffic. In Metrotown in Burnaby for example, it seems most of the traffic is on the central part of the mall close to skytrain. Moving the food court to the east wing was just what the doctor ordered to boost traffic into that area, so the public transit users (who are a significant portion of mall traffic) were straying a bit further into the mall. If I remember correctly, the transit centre is located next to the Ice Palace. A majority of foot traffic is probably between there and the movie theatre. The east wing gets some traffic with Galaxy Land but just not as much as the main corridor. Mall management probably sees the Apple Store as a traffic booster so provided incentives to locate the store there?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I am the sales manager of WestWorld in Edmonton and welcome the Apple Store to Edmonton. They will reach out to customers that would not have normally come into our store, and help us to grow the Apple user base.

I would like to ask anyone that has or is having a problem with our store to please feel free to send me an email at [email protected] (or call me 454-5190) and I will be glad to look into your situation as we always try to give the best experience to every customer that enters our store. We are always looking for new and interesting products to carry and how to make our displays better so if you have any idea's or suggestions I would be happy to hear them

On another note we have been in the planning stages of a large reno to our store for about the last year and it will be starting in aprox two weeks, this is the first place that I have publicly talked about this reno but we will be open during construction but when it is done look out will as it will be great!

We are also currently looking to add a few more sales people to our team, if you are interested please email me a copy of your resume.

To everyone in Edmonton, thank you for the support of WestWorld we have been Edmonton owned for over 28 years and are looking forward to many many more successful years in Edmonton and Western Canada.


----------



## FuturDreamz (Jun 27, 2007)

Woho! Originally it would take 3,564 km for the nearest Apple Store, then I heard of a plan for an Apple store in Vancouver (1,284 km), this will be convenient at 146 km  .

And I hope Westworld gets more customers from this, as that's where I got my iMac and printer.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I am the sales manager of WestWorld in Edmonton and welcome the Apple Store to Edmonton. They will reach out to customers that would not have normally come into our store, and help us to grow the Apple user base...


Welcome to ehMac, Trevor. I haven't lived in Edmonton for more than 20 years, but I'm there over the Christmas holidays every year and also in the summer most years. Your store is on my circuit, and I have always enjoyed visiting and often buying things there. I also welcome an Apple store in WEM, but like you, I think this will just expand the market rather than take business away from stores like yours.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I hate to see a fine business take a beating by folks who know little or who have only visited one time.

I was the COO of a major Canadian newspaper group and dealt with Westworld many times. My IT people were well served by Westworld and we spent hundreds of thousands of dollars with them over the years.

On a more personal note, they have continued to treat me very well since my retirement and my every Apple need has been addressed promtly and courteously.

Been there, done that so to speak and still do with my small business Sinclair Ink Newspaper Consulting.

Thanks Westworld for a job well done and I continue to look forward to dealing with you in the future.


----------



## reddrag0n (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome Trevor. It's nice to hear that Westworld is looking foreward to the Apple store opening up in WEM. Last time i was at Westworld, i was there to get a 17" Studio Display looked at. Also, i know a few members that used to work there. Les Grey and Dave McQueen.


----------



## myklreinhart (Feb 27, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I am the sales manager of WestWorld in Edmonton and welcome the Apple Store to Edmonton. They will reach out to customers that would not have normally come into our store, and help us to grow the Apple user base.
> 
> ...
> 
> To everyone in Edmonton, thank you for the support of WestWorld we have been Edmonton owned for over 28 years and are looking forward to many many more successful years in Edmonton and Western Canada.


I don't spend a ton of time at Westworld... usually because they tend to get me in and out pretty quickly. I'll likely continue to shop there because the prices are the same as the Apple Store, and I'm sure they won't be as crowded as the typical Apple Store--- if you've seen as many Apple Stores as I have, you understand what I mean. I WILL however, probably spend some time at the Apple Store simply to take advantage of the Genius Bar, and OneToOne.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

spence.914 said:


> So is there any estimate on when the store itself will open?


I bet the line up to be first in will form shortly after the opening date is announced.

Steve


----------

